# Just Placed My First Order..



## Mikeypr (Apr 6, 2010)

Just placed my first order.

Be interesting to see how long delivery takes. And how well packed it is. (Had so much stuff crushed, when ordering from Deal Extreme in the past)

If all goes well, will be ordering more, including the much hyped DSTWO.

Thanks

MK


----------



## ykhan (Apr 6, 2010)

coool wt did u order


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2010)

I ordered the usb "sound card". Unfortunately I own most of the items currently available on the site (& I don't own a wii), but of course they'll expand their range in the future.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just wondering, how does this site handle American Express Gift Cards, I found one laying around with 25$ on it.


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cool where are you located I want to see how long the shipping will take lol.


----------



## DCG (Apr 6, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> I ordered the usb "sound card". Unfortunately I own most of the items currently available on the site (& I don't own a wii), but of course they'll expand their range in the future.



I am wondering how good that usb thingy is.


----------



## ykhan (Apr 6, 2010)

that dingoo console looks pretty coool but i think ill stick with my dsi


----------



## ykhan (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL
now why does this http://shoptemp.com/products/Handheld-Mini...layer-p-87.html look familiar


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Just wondering, how does this site handle American Express Gift Cards, I found one laying around with 25$ on it.


As we don't handle payments directly, you'll have to check that with Paypal.

I found the following link which may be relevant:

http://articles.webraydian.com/article8276..._on_PayPal.html


----------



## DCG (Apr 6, 2010)

ykhan said:
			
		

> LOL
> now why does this http://shoptemp.com/products/Handheld-Mini...layer-p-87.html look familiar



they are given away with certain high cost things as a goodie


----------



## Atashi (Apr 6, 2010)

I just put an order in there too, I decided to give the Dingoo a try - I'd been thinking about getting a GBA Micro off ebay but the Dingoo looks like it can do all that and more.

I'm also eager to see how the shipping is - I went for the DHL because I'm impatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Atashi


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The _general_ response from users (on other sites) is that it'll produce good quality sound, but it is also very loud (it also lacks volume control). Very cheap though.

(link to item)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 6, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the quick response. It will work if I am familiar with linking cards to PayPal, which I am not. So that's a no go for me. Still happy GBAtemp has its own store.


----------



## ykhan (Apr 6, 2010)

@Atashi tell me how you find the dingoo when it comes


----------



## DCG (Apr 6, 2010)

here you can view the specs of it. it is prety nice in my opinionm, only a bit sad they downclocked the cpu (but I think it was nessisery) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingoo


----------



## ykhan (Apr 6, 2010)

any hope of ps2 emulation on it i mean woah look at the ram


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

ykhan said:
			
		

> any hope of ps2 emulation on it i mean woah look at the ram


lol


----------



## ykhan (Apr 6, 2010)

dont laugh at me im 13 no wait 1 2 3...14 yh


----------



## ykhan (Apr 6, 2010)

oh and i think we're a bit off topic who else has ordered anything


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 6, 2010)

That dingoo looks fine, but what would be the point of owning one if i already got a PSP2k and DSi XL?


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm definitely going to do some shopping here, and I can't wait for the Supercard DSTwo.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 6, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> That dingoo looks fine, but what would be the point of owning one if i already got a PSP2k and DSi XL?



Gotta catch 'em all?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Atashi


----------



## cfcpd95 (Apr 6, 2010)

When you have got your dingoo, what type is it 4gb, 8gb etcc... because I hear that the 4gb dingux does not work ?


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

I also placed my first ordered today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want to know how they pack it...


----------



## Bogard (Apr 8, 2010)

A big thank you to the staff for setting this up! 

I've needed an Acekard2i for a while now, so I used the coupon code to get one.


----------

